# I moved my pool to another box



## papelboyl1 (Jun 3, 2012)

I moved my pool to another box last night. I rebuil*t* my pool on my old file server. I copied over the files I backed up to it after creating the pool. And then *exported the pool after I was done copying* and shut down the PC.

When I created the pool, it was using ada1 to ada4. When I moved it to the new box (HP N40L), it was using ada0 to ada3 and using the HDD caddies. I inserted the drives one by one to see if they appeared in sequence and this appears to be the case.

When I tried [cmd=]# zpool import storage[/cmd] it said it cannot find my pool and an error message saying 
	
	



```
cannot open /dev/dsk
```
 Running [cmd=]zpool import[/cmd] shows nothing and again the 
	
	



```
cannot open /dev/dsk
```
 error.

According to this Oracle document (http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19963-01/html/821-1448/gbchy.html) I'm reading, ZFS should be able to see my pool EVEN if the drives are not in sequence.

I've searched the net and this forum but came up empty. Is there a way of importing the pool into the new PC?

Thank you.


----------



## kpa (Jun 3, 2012)

Try this way:
`# zpool import -d /dev storage`


The /dev/dsk error should be fixed in a recent 9-STABLE and the import should default to searching /dev for the devices.


----------



## papelboyl1 (Jun 3, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> Try this way:
> `# zpool import -d /dev storage`
> 
> 
> The /dev/dsk error should be fixed in a recent 9-STABLE and the import should default to searching /dev for the devices.



That worked! Thank you!

*T*he new box was just set up yesterday so the source files I got from cvsup (using 9-stable) should be current as of yesterday.


----------



## kpa (Jun 3, 2012)

The fix seems to be in CURRENT but it hasn't been MFC'd to 9-STABLE yet:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=235478


----------

